# ICB2.0: Welche dieser 20 Farben kriegt Alutechs Trailbike? [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (10. Juni 2015)

In den letzten Wochen haben wir Farbkarten verglichen, unsere User haben Photoshop und Renderings bemüht. Geschmäcker wurden ausgetauscht und Monitore kalibriert. Das Ergebnis: 20 Designvorschläge in teils schlichten, teils wilden Farben. Wir wollen wissen: Was gefällt euch, was nicht? Welche Farben sind zwar ein Hingucker, würde man sich aber nie in den Keller stellen?


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0: Welche dieser 20 Farben kriegt Alutechs Trailbike? [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2015)

ich habe gewählt! ... wobei man sagen muss, das einige sehr gewagte, gewöhnungsbedürftige aber interessante Ideen dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Regenschirm


----------



## japeter (10. Juni 2015)

well done


----------



## federwech (10. Juni 2015)

Super Auswahl!  Da is für jeden was dabei!
Hab eher für die konservativen Varianten gestimmt.
Man will das bike ja in ein paar Jahren auch noch anschauen können 
Sonst sehe ich die gleiche Problematik wie bei Autodesigns. Je mehr ein Auto "overdesigned" ist umso schneller siehts "alt" aus.


----------



## Tobias (10. Juni 2015)

die Lasur kommt überragend gut... meine Stimme ist abgegeben!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (10. Juni 2015)

Gute Auswahl! Meine Favoriten sind dabei und von mir schon gewählt.
Bin ebenfalls gespannt wie'n Flitzebogen!


----------



## Shimanoboy (10. Juni 2015)

Bei Orange/cyan und grün/cyan werde ich schon schwach.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

Ist schon eine super Auswahl.
Meine Stimmen gehen eher an Abgefahrene Varianten. Genau aus dem Grund, dass man sie noch in ein paar Jahren anschauen will und dann nicht gelangweilt drüber schaut, sondern immer noch denkt "was für ne geile Farbe". Mir geht´s beim ICB 1 immer noch so, obwohl´s da jetzt zwei Jahre steht.

Lasurvarianten und die "crazy"-Kombis sind cool.
Wobei ich mit den meisten kein Problem hätte, mir gefallen nur alle nicht, in denen schwarz vorkommt, oder dunkelgrün. Der Rest geht für mich eh in Ordnung.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juni 2015)

Was habt ihr denn eingeschmissen??? Ist ja gruselig!!!


----------



## Shimanoboy (10. Juni 2015)

dann musst du Schwarz wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (10. Juni 2015)

Danke fürs Gespräch...


----------



## nuts (10. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin ja auch für farbenfroh. Aber man sieht es auch an den Bikes der Woche - Schwarz hat eine stabile Anhängerschaft, ist bei Bikes wie in Bayern.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

Und beides muss man dennoch ja nicht zwingend gut finden.


----------



## dforce (10. Juni 2015)

Wo ist Camouflage oder schlichtes dunkelgrün?


----------



## jnlkt (10. Juni 2015)

Wieviele Farben werden denn zum Schluss angeboten. Denn da sind einige richtig geile Entwürfe dabei (für mich zumindest).
Und; weiss man denn schon genaueres welche Farbe die Gabel haben wird? Denn das ändert ja dann auch einiges, denn manche Farbkombis passen für mich dann gar nicht zu einer schwarzen Gabel oder auch goldenem Schaft.....oder wird es gar auch hier verschiedene Farbvarianten der Gabeln geben?
Bin ja immer noch traurig dass es das Bike nicht bis zu meinem Alpenurlaub schaffen wird. Da wird es also erst im Herbst bewegt werden und gleich dreckig werden. Das ist bei diesen Farben ja fast ein Unding^^


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

@nuts : Du hattest geschrieben, wenn was ganz abgefahrenes durch käme, dann würde man eh noch eine schlichte Variante alternativ anbieten. Gilt das auch umgedreht?

Die Farben-Stimmen verteilen sich ja ganz schön breit. Den "Farben-Hassern" bleibt nur schwarz. Allein dadurch wird schwarz viele Stimmen bekommen. Ob´s tatsächlich sooo beliebt ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Für mich persönlich wäre der ganz schwarze absoluter worst case. Der ist so langweilig, das ist so ziemlich der einzige für den ich mein schickes ICB 1 nicht eintauschen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (10. Juni 2015)

Wie wärs mit einfarbig?


----------



## Lickz69 (10. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ab wann stehen die verschiedenen Ausführungen fest?
Wo und wann kann man das Bike bestellen?


----------



## Tresorsee (10. Juni 2015)

Warum sind keine von den Farben aus dem letzten Beitrag dabei wo es nur ums Design ging ? das schwarz weiße zum Beispiel hätte mich sehr angesprochen


----------



## waldbauernbub (10. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Den "Farben-Hassern" bleibt nur schwarz.


Nicht nur den Farben-Hassern, auch jenen, den die sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit schon am flotten Zweiteiler sattgesehen haben. Und jenen, die sich nicht vorstellen wollen, wie das Ganze dann mit Anbauteil-Farbmassaker aussieht. Und jenen, denen das sowieso zu sehr nach generischem Speiseeis-Design aussieht. Und das werden, ganz wertfrei zusammengerechnet, nicht wenige sein. 

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand hier mal David Batchelors kunsttheoretische Studie "Chromophobie: Angst vor der Farbe" gelesen? Sehr aufschlussreich finde ich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juni 2015)

@nuts 
Mal ne blöde Frage: Warum taucht in der Übersicht mit den Tumbnails der Bronze-Elox/Grüne Rahmen (ganz unten rechts) auf, aber in den 20 großen Bildern nicht? Da haut doch schon wieder was nicht hin.

Und ich Teile die Befürchtung von Waldbauernbub dass einige Vorschläge schon mit schlichten Anbauteilen übel aussehen werden. Da ist dann mal hier ein blauer, da ein roter Einstellknopf, dann hier noch ein Schriftzug auf der schwarzen Kurbel, Decals an der Gabel, Standrohre von schwarz über Gold bis beinahe Orange etc.pp.
Ich finde es auch schade dass es so gut wie kein Vorschlag rein geschafft hat, bei dem nur zwei verschiedene Tönungen geschafft haben. Dunkelbraun/Hellbraun, Drunkelgrün Hellgrün (kein Neon wie im Vorschlag) sehen schick und edel aus. Auch Farbig muss nicht komplett InYourFace sein...
Ich finde kaum ein Design bei dem ich mir vorstellen könnte das zu kaufen, und schwarz/schwarz zählt da auch zu


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nicht nur den Farben-Hassern, auch jenen, den die sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit schon am flotten Zweiteiler sattgesehen haben. Und jenen, die sich nicht vorstellen wollen, wie das Ganze dann mit Anbauteil-Farbmassaker aussieht. Und jenen, denen das sowieso zu sehr nach generischem Speiseeis-Design aussieht. Und das werden, ganz wertfrei zusammengerechnet, nicht wenige sein.



Ja, das kommt alles auch noch hinzu. Wobei die typischen Anbauteile heute eh alle schwarz sind, und ich das Problem nicht nachvollziehen kann.



waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand hier mal David Batchelors kunsttheoretische Studie "Chromophobie: Angst vor der Farbe" gelesen? Sehr aufschlussreich finde ich.


Ja, als ich mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte, Design zu studieren. Manches fand ich bischen weit hergeholt, aber im großen und ganzen ist an den Thesen schon was dran. Kann man schon häufig beobachten. 
Also, wenn unser Bike sehr seriös und anspruchsvoll wirken soll, dann müssen wir es natürlich schwarz machen. Aber unser Radel ist ja eh dermaßen durchdacht, dass wir diese künstlerische Verdeutlichung doch getrost anderen Herstellern mit ihren Kisten überlassen können.


----------



## raenii (10. Juni 2015)

Titan-Orange is gekauft!


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2015)

Jeder hatte die Möglichkeit sich mit einzubringen und entweder selbst einen Farbwunsch zu kreieren, oder in dem Fall entweder @TSU-JAGUAR , mich oder einen anderen der üblichen Verdächtigen mal anzuhauen um etwas zu generieren. 
Hinterher zu mosern, dass dies oder jenes nicht vorhanden ist, ist irgendwie sinnfrei.

Im Übrigen ist das Gewinnerdesign deshalb Gewinnerdesign, weil es von vielen eben gewählt wurde. Und TSU hat meiner Meinung nach genügend Beispiele für sein Design gepostet. Ob da jetzt speziell Einfarbige mit dabei waren, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber da hätte man sicher selbst mal Zeit investieren können, etwas heraussuchen müssen oder eben wie schon geschrieben, bitten oder nachfragen dürfen!


----------



## Brainman (10. Juni 2015)

Sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei 
Am liebsten wäre mir allerdings eine "nackte" RAW Version damit ich mich selber daran austoben kann


----------



## FuzzyLogic (10. Juni 2015)

Viele schöne Kombinationen dabei. Einige halte ich persönlich allerdings für "belegt", da denke zumindest ich bei der Kombination zweier Farben dann spontan an Speci, Cube oder Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (10. Juni 2015)

raenii schrieb:


> Titan-Orange is gekauft!


+1


----------



## jokernthief (10. Juni 2015)

Cool, bin total gespannt, wie es ausgeht - wobei ja schon ne Tendenz zu sehen ist. Muss aber nix heißen.

Ich habe gewählt und tendiere eher zu den silber elox + farbige Lasur. Sieht schon derbe geil aus! 

Obwohl ich Cyan + Orange und hellblau mag, stimme ich Fuzzy zu... das erinnert irgendwie arg an Cube und Co. Silber + Farbe im Gleichgewicht sieht man dagegen eher selten. ^^


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Jeder hatte die Möglichkeit sich mit einzubringen und entweder selbst einen Farbwunsch zu kreieren, oder in dem Fall entweder @TSU-JAGUAR , mich oder einen anderen der üblichen Verdächtigen mal anzuhauen um etwas zu generieren.
> Hinterher zu mosern, dass dies oder jenes nicht vorhanden ist, ist irgendwie sinnfrei.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das Gewinnerdesign deshalb Gewinnerdesign, weil es von vielen eben gewählt wurde. Und TSU hat meiner Meinung nach genügend Beispiele für sein Design gepostet. Ob da jetzt speziell Einfarbige mit dabei waren, weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber da hätte man sicher selbst mal Zeit investieren können, etwas heraussuchen müssen oder eben wie schon geschrieben, bitten oder nachfragen dürfen!


Es gab doch auch Varianten mit Dunkelgrün/Hellgrün (Nicht die Variante oben mit Gelbgrün), und ich meine ebenso in Braun. Die scheinen aber irgendwo unter den Tisch gefallen zu sein. 
Angesprochen hatte ich es auch mehrfach, nur nicht explizit drum gebettelt. Das wäre was für die Freunde des dezenten gewesen, die bei der Wahl vermutlich wenig finden werden.


----------



## Florent29 (10. Juni 2015)

Ich denke man sollte es so wie die großen Versender machen: 2 schön bunte Varianten Dunkeltürkisblau-Türkisblau und Pink-Schwarz und 1 Raw oder Schwarz für die Hasenfüsse...


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Juni 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob das wirklich mit Herbst 2015 noch hinhaut. 

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das es sich hier ein wenig verzettelt hat. Seit Ende März geht es eigentlich nur noch um die Optik.

Habe gerade schon den Eindruck das Projekt tritt ajf der Stelle.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

Titan-orange ist schon auch gut. Titan elox wirkt sehr edel und ein kräftig oranger (vielleicht ja sogar metallic) Lack dazu macht einen schönen Kontrast peppt das ganze auf. Eigentlich ja die Kompromiss-variante aus schlicht und edle und knallig.

Wobei die Lasur-varianten in real schon geiler sind.


----------



## Phi-Me (10. Juni 2015)

Hui! Das ist echt einiges...

2 Kritikpunkte: 
Das Rot EElox sieht nicht aus wie ein schönes dunkles Rot Elox.

Wo ist mein Braun/Grünes Design geblieben?! @nuts Man siehts in der Übersicht, kanns aber nicht wählen.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob das wirklich mit Herbst 2015 noch hinhaut.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das es sich hier ein wenig verzettelt hat. Seit Ende März geht es eigentlich nur noch um die Optik.
> 
> Habe gerade schon den Eindruck das Projekt tritt ajf der Stelle.


naja, ist ja auch letzter Schritt. Im Hintergrund läuft ja weit mehr. Erstmuster sind in der Mache und werden bald getestet und dann kann´s an den Serienanlauf gehen. Nach Eurobike sollen ja Rahmen kommen und Kompletträder kommen ja aber eh erst Anfang 2016. Das ist der letzte Stand.


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Juni 2015)

Steht ja noch was von Herbst  2015.

nun ja in gut 10 Wochen ist die Eurobike, bin mal gespannt.

Korrigiere mal dein Posting Anfang 2015 ist bei mir schon durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es gab doch auch Varianten mit Dunkelgrün/Hellgrün (Nicht die Variante oben mit Gelbgrün), und ich meine ebenso in Braun. Die scheinen aber irgendwo unter den Tisch gefallen zu sein.
> Angesprochen hatte ich es auch mehrfach, nur nicht explizit drum gebettelt. Das wäre was für die Freunde des dezenten gewesen, die bei der Wahl vermutlich wenig finden werden.



Dass bereits gepostete nicht im Voting mit drin sind, kann ich nicht beeinflussen, liegt aber auch vielleicht an der Resonanz? Vielleicht hätten die Leute anstatt nur zu schreiben auch mal ein Bild mit Zitat oder UserQuote einschreiben sollen um auf den Wunsch aufmerksam zu machen? Kann mir vorstellen, dass das vielleicht auch unter ging? Aber du hättest, speziell bei mir auch betteln dürfen . Gab viele die das gemacht haben und ich habs ja auch gern gemacht. Aber jeden persönlich einladen ist auch mir zu öde.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Steht ja noch was von Herbst  2015.
> 
> nun ja in gut 10 Wochen ist die Eurobike, bin mal gespannt.
> 
> Korrigiere mal dein Posting Anfang 2015 ist bei mir schon durch



Klar, danke, Anfang 2016 war gemeint.


----------



## beat82 (10. Juni 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand hier mal David Batchelors kunsttheoretische Studie "Chromophobie: Angst vor der Farbe" gelesen? Sehr aufschlussreich finde ich.


Was ist die Kernaussage der Studie? Klingt spannend.
Aus meiner Studienzeit in integriertem Design kann ich einer vorangegangenen Aussage nur beipflichten: man muss das Rad ganzheitlich betrachten. Sprich die Farbelemente aller Anbauteile und die Rahmenfarbe ergeben erst ein ganzes Bild!

Als Option könnte ich mir auch eine monochrome Rahmenfarbe mit verschiedenfarbigen und individuell gestaltbaren Folien gut vorstellen.
Soll es edel und zeitlos sein, dann kommt man nicht um Schwarz oder Anthrazit herum.

Farbpsychologisch sind die Knallerfarben aber sehr gut. Ein Wanderer oder Autofahrer z.B. wird das Rad wesentlich eher wahrnehmen als ein Schwarz.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. Juni 2015)

Parolli schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einfarbig?


ganz genau! nach lage der dinge werde ich mich wohl für schwarz entscheiden müssen, obwohl ich privat nur ein einziges schwarzes besitze, die anderen sind rot elox, blau und silber. viele der vorgeschlagenen zweifarbigen designs lassen bei der komponentenwahl nur noch wenige kreative freiheiten, dann läuft es auf schwarze gabel, felgen, lenker, griffe u sattel usw hinaus. es sei denn, man mag sein bike im bollywoodstyle.


----------



## waldbauernbub (10. Juni 2015)

beat82 schrieb:


> Was ist die Kernaussage der Studie? Klingt spannend.


Die Studie beschäftigt sich mit der Rolle der Farbe in der Kunst, mit Fokus auf die Zurückdrängung der Farbe in der Avantgarde seit Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts. Kernaussage: Farbe steht im Gegensatz zur zeichnerischen Linie für das "weibliche" in der Kunst, für das Gegenteil von Vernunft, Ordnung und Reinheit und wird daher von maßgblichen Stellen bekämpft. Im Kern ist unsere jetzige westliche Kultur "rationalistisch farbenfeindlich". 

(Anmerkung von mir: Vor allem der Teil der Welt, der als besonders kultiviert erscheinen will.)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juni 2015)

Das Blau-Orange könnte man zu einem schönen Racer machen 







So sehr ich schwarze Fahrzeuge mag... ich hoffe unser Spielzeug darf ein bissl "schreien"!!! Die Karre ist ein 1a-Heizgerät und sollte schon im Stand vom angedachten Einsatzzweck erzählen.

Außerdem: Ein wenig Farbenfreude passt ja auch zum Geist unseres vielseitigen, vieldiskutierten und "bunten" Projekts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (10. Juni 2015)

Wie ich den Text verstanden habe werden doch dann zum Schluss mehrere Farben angeboten oder irre ich mich da??


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Blau-Orange könnte man zu einem schönen Racer machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den nehm ich so, wenn er die Nummer 6 dazu bekommt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn blau/orange komplett in leichtem Pastell wie das original lackiert wird gerne, immer her damit. Sieht am PP Shan auch sehr geil aus. Aber in Elox/Lack? Ich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das gut aussieht. Das wäre ungefähr so als würde man die Kombination in grobem Metallic bzw Metalflake lackieren. Das sieht dann aus wie Autoscooter. Bei Gedeckten Grundfarben wie Schwarz silber grau und dunkelgrün kann ich mir Elox mit Lack noch gut vorstellen. Aber mit Hellblau oder Orange/Gold? Irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Juni 2015)

einfach gcreazy diese farb kombi´s! krass ...ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ^^ xD


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juni 2015)

nur mal eine Idee. wenn man ein eloxiert+lackierten Rahmen entlackt, dann hat man einen einfarbig eloxierten, oder?
wie würde das dann ausschauen?

Aber hauptsache das Ding wird bunt!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (10. Juni 2015)

Leider kein Silber-poliert / Silber-eloxiert dabei, auch kein Raw gebürstet. .

Daher gehe ich für das kleine Schwarze, was immer geht und Silber-Lila und sowas.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Die Studie beschäftigt sich mit der Rolle der Farbe in der Kunst, mit Fokus auf die Zurückdrängung der Farbe in der Avantgarde seit Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts. Kernaussage: Farbe steht im Gegensatz zur zeichnerischen Linie für das "weibliche" in der Kunst, für das Gegenteil von Vernunft, Ordnung und Reinheit und wird daher von maßgblichen Stellen bekämpft. Im Kern ist unsere jetzige westliche Kultur "rationalistisch farbenfeindlich".
> 
> (Anmerkung von mir: Vor allem der Teil der Welt, der als besonders kultiviert erscheinen will.)



Vielleicht noch eine kleine Anmerkung dazu.
Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere wird auch aufgezeigt, dass in der westlichen Kultur und Kunst der Farbe eine infantile Verspieltheit oder Realitätsnähe unterstellt wird, während für eine rationale, moderne oder auch avangadistische  Darstellung schwarz-weiß-monochrom als ideal und auch intellektuell gilt.

Daher auch die stärkere Hervorhebung in der Kunst ab 19. Jh. der "männlichen", rationalen Linie und Form gegenüber der "weiblichen" oder auch "kindlichen" Farbe. Denn welcher Künstler oder Kritiker möchte nicht gerne für einen Intellektuellen gehalten werden. 


Übrigens bin ich letzte Woche doch tatsächlich einem alten Ford GT40 auf der Autobahn begegnet, der genau die hellblau-orange Racelackierung hatte. Was für ein cooles Auto.
Sind aber original sehr blasse Farben. Für das Bike würde ich mir eindeutig mehr Farbkraft wünschen.
Ich kann mir elox-hellblau mit orangem Lack (evtl. ja sogar leichtem, feinen Metalliclack) sehr gut vorstellen. Sieht garantiert besser aus, als nur lackiert und erst recht als diese Pasteltöne.
Was das mit Metalflake und Autoscooter zu tun hat, kann ich nicht verstehen. Eigentlich trifft´s das Rendering doch perfekt, wo man hin sollte, wird ja auch so abgestimmt. Daran muss man im Nachhinein wirklich nicht mehr herumbasteln.


----------



## shield (10. Juni 2015)

die frage wurde schon gestellt aber ich frage nochmal:

WIVIELE verschieden farb kombinationen wird es geben? ihr schreibt, ihr werdet die "Favoriten" veröffentlichen, was heisst das? mehr als 2?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juni 2015)

shield schrieb:


> die frage wurde schon gestellt aber ich frage nochmal:
> 
> WIVIELE verschieden farb kombinationen wird es geben? ihr schreibt, ihr werdet die "Favoriten" veröffentlichen, was heisst das? mehr als 2?



Nach derzeitigem Stand gehe ich davon aus, dass maximal zwei Farbkombis in Serie gehen.
Bei den Mustern können wir hoffentlich vier Varianten realisieren und daraus die schönste Farbkombi auswählen oder abstimmen lassen. In Natura sehen die Rahmen ja sicherlich noch mal etwas anders aus als auf den Renderings...

Offtopic:
Die Verwendung der Umschalttaste macht Beiträge besser lesbar und ist außerdem ein Zeichen des Respekts gegenüber den anderen Usern!


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> In Natura sehen die Rahmen ja sicherlich noch mal etwas anders aus als auf den Renderings...



Blasphemie! Niemals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Blasphemie! Niemals.



Die sehen in Wirklichkeit natürlich nur anders aus, weil der Hintergrund und die Beleuchtung nicht so idealisiert umzusetzen sind


----------



## jnlkt (10. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die sehen in Wirklichkeit natürlich nur anders aus, weil der Hintergrund und die Beleuchtung nicht so idealisiert umzusetzen sind


oder weil unsere Monitore nicht kalibriert sind^^


----------



## N-Rico (10. Juni 2015)

Wow, super Vorauswahl wurde hier getroffen, da kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden. Werde für etwas mit Lasurgrün stimmen!


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juni 2015)

Ich finds ebenfalls schade, dass das rot/silber so ein unschönes hellrot bekommen hat.

Zum schwarz: Ihr könnt euch doch nicht "beschweren", dass der Rahmen, so wies im Moment aussieht, mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Stealthlook bekommt, wenn das demokratisch abgestimmt wird, während momentan (bzw. seit fast immer und vermutlich noch ne ganze Weile) die Masse voll auf mattschwarze Fahrräder steht. Das oigatorische "nicht noch ein schwarzes Fahrrad" ist hier noch unangebrachter, als beim aktuellen Bike der Woche 
Wäre jetzt auch nicht meine Lieblings"farb"kombi aber stören würds mich auch überhaupt nicht.

Das titangrau/orange weckt die nostalgische Ader in mir - allerdings im negativen Sinne. Ich hätte eigentlich echt ungern ein Fahrrad, das mich immerzu an meine Playmobilmüllabfuhr erinnert.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Blau-Orange könnte man zu einem schönen Racer machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

Ich denke mal, wenn es eine silber-elox-/Alu-gebürstet-Klarlack-Variante geben würde, hätte schwarz auch sehr viel weniger Stimmen. Wäre noch was schlichtes und nix was jeder zweite hat. (Würde mir auch vieeeel besser gefallen)

Aber was ich noch weniger verstehe wie schwarz, ist die schwarz/gelbe Variante. Für mich echt die schlimmste Variante noch vor schwarz (sieht wirklich sehr bieder aus), aber die hat ein Haufen Stimmen. Noch dazu ist´s die Variante die ich absolut am meisten mit einem anderen Bike assoziiere. Sieht´s genau aus wie Speci Enduros (Evos).

Aber ich bin eh sehr verwundert von dem bisherigen Stand. Orange-Titan hätte ich nie so viel Stimmen zugetraut, während andere für mich verwundernd schlecht weg kommen.
Völlig unterschätzt finde ich bisher allerdings silber/Lasur-grün und silber/Lasur-orange. Die sind in echt mit Sicherheit Knaller.
Da hätte ich mir echt mehr erwartet bei der Abstimmung.


----------



## foreigner (10. Juni 2015)

@nuts : Frage:
Wird über die Farbe der Dämpferverlängerung nochmal getrennt abgestimmt?

Ich finde die farbigen Verlängerungen bei allen Varianten, die eine solche haben, störend. Stört die Linie des Rahmens und des Designs. Das Ding gehört eigentlich zum Dämpfer und sollte daher auch neutral schwarz sein. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2015)

Die vielen Titan/Orange Stimmen  Die Variation hätte bei mir einen der letzten Plätze 
Aber ist ja noch bis Freitag Zeit 

G.


----------



## Tobias (10. Juni 2015)

@foreigner In der Tat - ich bin auch erstaunt wie wenige Stimmen die silber elox + Lasur Versionen bekommen... die wären definitiv der Bringer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juni 2015)

Das innen silber-außen rote Lasur Bild ist ja irgendwie auch ein bisschen schief gegangen..das rot ist so hell und blass. Das wäre mein Wunsch gewesen..


----------



## mowood (11. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts : Frage:
> Wird über die Farbe der Dämpferverlängerung nochmal getrennt abgestimmt?
> 
> Ich finde die farbigen Verlängerungen bei allen Varianten, die eine solche haben, störend. Stört die Linie des Rahmens und des Designs. Das Ding gehört eigentlich zum Dämpfer und sollte daher auch neutral schwarz sein. So sehe ich das zumindest.


Zwar finde ich nicht unbedingt, dass die Dämpferverlängerung generell schwarz wie der Dämpfer sein muß, aber bei manchen Modellen kähme für mich die andere Rahmenfarbe eher in Frage.


----------



## freigeist (11. Juni 2015)

schade, mich haut von den angebotenen farben nix mehr vom hocker. 

schwarz sieht auch klangweilig aus.. eine RAW variante lässt da immer mehr spielraum.

ich behalte meine stimme


----------



## mze (11. Juni 2015)

lack runter bekommst du hin


----------



## Dakeyras (11. Juni 2015)

Mir fehlt titan-elox mit hellgrüner lasur. Das Titan sieht einfach geil aus, aber orange kommt mir nicht ans Rad....


----------



## AMDude (11. Juni 2015)

Werden den bei der Auswertung auch die zur Abstimmung gestellten Farbverteilungen berücksichtig?
Es gibt eine schwarze (die aller Langweiler auf sich vereint ), eine Titan, eine blaue....aber 6 grüne Grundfarben. Mehr verfälscht kann das absolute Ergebnis ja gar nicht werden.
Wie ihr seht...ich will ein schönes grün!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (11. Juni 2015)

ich würde einfach das orange bei titan- orange in lasur machen , merkt doch keiner  - sieht aber geiler aus


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Juni 2015)

Warum zum Geier immer schwarz??????????
Egal, zurück zum Thema:


foreigner schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn es eine silber-elox-/Alu-gebürstet-Klarlack-Variante geben würde, hätte schwarz auch sehr viel weniger Stimmen. Wäre noch was schlichtes und nix was jeder zweite hat. (Würde mir auch vieeeel besser gefallen)
> 
> Aber was ich noch weniger verstehe wie schwarz, ist die schwarz/gelbe Variante. Für mich echt die schlimmste Variante noch vor schwarz (sieht wirklich sehr bieder aus), aber die hat ein Haufen Stimmen. Noch dazu ist´s die Variante die ich absolut am meisten mit einem anderen Bike assoziiere. Sieht´s genau aus wie Speci Enduros (Evos).
> 
> ...


Ja, Lasur ist schön, aber es haben hier doch einige verstanden, dass es technisch schwierig ist und auch teuer wird. Es wird Lasurfarben geben, diese werden aber nicht aus Asien sondern von unserem deutschen Beschichter kommen. Wie wir das im Einzelnen anbieten und umsetzen ist aktuell nocht nicht spruchreif.


shield schrieb:


> die frage wurde schon gestellt aber ich frage nochmal:
> 
> WIVIELE verschieden farb kombinationen wird es geben? ihr schreibt, ihr werdet die "Favoriten" veröffentlichen, was heisst das? mehr als 2?


da wir ja vorerst nur Rahmen anbieten werden, können wir das ganz entspannt angehen. Denkbar wäre, das wir 5-10 Varianten bestellbar machen, wenn diese innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit, eine bestimmte Losgröße erreichen (z.B. 50Stück) werden sie produziert. Erreichen sie diese Größenordnung nicht, hat der Kunde zwei Wochen Zeit auf eine Variante zu wechseln, die das Ziel erreicht hat.
Die Lasurgeschichten würde ich ohne hin nur in D machen, als Bsis dient ein RAW rahmen, evtl. könnte man diesen dann auch separat anbieten


Dakeyras schrieb:


> Mir fehlt titan-elox mit hellgrüner lasur. Das Titan sieht einfach geil aus, aber orange kommt mir nicht ans Rad....


geht technisch nicht: Titan mit heller Lasur ergibt dunkle Lasur. Müsste hell grundiert werden, dann kann man aber auch direkt grün candy lackieren..


----------



## N-Rico (11. Juni 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Werden den bei der Auswertung auch die zur Abstimmung gestellten Farbverteilungen berücksichtig?
> Es gibt eine schwarze (die aller Langweiler auf sich vereint ), eine Titan, eine blaue....aber 6 grüne Grundfarben. Mehr verfälscht kann das absolute Ergebnis ja gar nicht werden.
> Wie ihr seht...ich will ein schönes grün!


Ja, das stimmt allerdings, dadurch dass einige Farben in mehr Varianten zur Wahl stehen,  verteilen sich die Stimmen ungünstig. Das sollte in der Auswertung tatsächlich irgendwie berücksichtigt werden. Gerade das leuchtende Grün ist da arg benachteiligt!


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier immer schwarz??????????



Naja, ich denke, das ist bei dieser Abstimmung recht leicht zu beantworten.
1. Hat schwarz seine Fans und wird nie ein sehr niedriges Ergebnis haben
2. Erschwerend kommt hier hinzu, dass es keine Alternative gibt, für Leute, die einen schlichten Rahmen wollen. Keine Raw (oder gebürstet)-Silber-elox Variante, keine Titan-Grau-Lack Variante, oder Farbe elox mit gleicher Farbe Lack. Wurden halt nur besprochen, aber nicht gerendert (kein Vorwurf an die "Renderer").
3. Das Design war vielleicht das meist-polarisierende. Die, die es nicht mögen oder es zu ähnlich anderen Rädern finden, wählen wohl auch schwarz, weil man hier das Design am wenigsten zur Geltung kommt.

Ich bin sogar fast der Meinung, dass man bei schwarz sich den Lack auch getrost schenken kann. Sieht man eh kaum und wird nur teurer, schwerer und weniger haltbar.


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2015)

also da sind ja farben bei.... aber jeder wie er mag! 

was mich aber langsam echt mal interessieren würde, ist ne preisregion.
die verantwortlichen werden ja wohl langsam mal sagen können wo der rahmenpreis landen wird. 12-1400, 14-1600, 16-1800....
lasst mal hören!


----------



## Shimanoboy (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn es nach der Abstimmung geht sollte der Preis inkl. Dämpfer nicht über 1200€ liegen. Evtl. gehen 1400€ auch noch.


----------



## waldbauernbub (11. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> 3. Das Design war vielleicht das meist-polarisierende. Die, die es nicht mögen oder es zu ähnlich anderen Rädern finden, wählen wohl auch schwarz, weil man hier das Design am wenigsten zur Geltung kommt.


Ich denke, dass das bei allen Entwürfen so gewesen wäre.  Und dieses "Problem" hätte man nur dadurch lösen können, wenn man Schwarz gar nicht zur Wahl gestellt hätte. 

Egal wie das Ganze jetzt ausgeht - das ist halt Demokratie: Ein offenes und transparentes System, das durch das Know-How und die Begeisterung von Vielen und dem besonderen Engagement Einzelner (Erce!) befeuert ist, ergibt am Ende noch immer nicht zwangsläufig ein Ergebnis, das seiner Entstehungsgeschichte würdig ist.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

"Schwarz" hat halt einen entscheidenden Vorteil. Fast alles passt irgendwie dazu.
Nimmt man die restlichen Teile eines Rades, außer dem Rahmen, mal als "Accessoires", dann kann man an Schwarz einfach alles dranhängen. Das kann ein farbiges Teil kaum leisten.
Schwarz ist neutral und jeder kann dann wie er will.

Das Raw nicht drin ist, ist ein Skandal, den Raw könnte ich dann ohne Probleme noch eloxieren lassen, oder polieren, oder bürsten, wie ich will. Das können mir auch eine Auswahl von 50 Designs nicht geben.

Aber egal, ich bin eh raus und les nur noch ein bissel mit und schau wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> "Schwarz" hat halt einen entscheidenden Vorteil. Fast alles passt irgendwie dazu.
> Nimmt man die restlichen Teile eines Rades, außer dem Rahmen, mal als "Accessoires", dann kann man an Schwarz einfach alles dranhängen. Das kann ein farbiges Teil kaum leisten.
> Schwarz ist neutral und jeder kann dann wie er will.
> 
> ...



Warum hattest du denn nicht ein Raw Rendering gemacht und hoch geladen, oder andere die dir zugesagt hätten?


----------



## Doozzer (11. Juni 2015)

Bin zwar ein riesen Joker-Fan, aber die Farbkombi mag mir nicht gefallen  Und da wundert es mich schon, dass lila/grün gar nicht so schlecht bei weg kommt und nicht ganz hinten liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Warum hattest du denn nicht ein Raw Rendering gemacht und hoch geladen, oder andere die dir zugesagt hätten?



Keine Zeit für sowas. Und auch irgendwie keinen Antrieb.
Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe mich da auf andere verlassen .


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2015)

Gesetzt den Fall, dass Rahmen in D mit Lasurlack versehen werden, sollte Raw ja kein Thema sein... dann kommen die Dinger ja sowieso roh hierher.
Ich könnte mir durchaus auch vorstellen, dass wir ähnlich zum ICB 1.0 eine Raw-Edition auflegen (NICHT chopped!!!) wenn es genug Vorbesteller gibt. Das müssen aber Basti und Jürgen entscheiden... denen will ich da nicht reinquatschen.


----------



## PamA2013 (11. Juni 2015)

@nuts währe es wohl möglich mal alle rahmengrößen in 2D in einer von den Farben zu posten? nur um mal zu sehen wie das so in den anderen größen aussieht.

Danke


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2015)

Als Ingenieur treibt es mir übrigens die Tränen in die Augen, dass das Dekor vielen scheinbar wichtiger ist als das Bike an sich... ich dachte immer wir hätten hier einen Männeranteil von >90% 

Müssen wir jetzt noch eine passende Bikewear-Linie zum ICB auflegen? Sonst kann man sich doch garnicht in den Wald trauen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Als Ingenieur treibt es mir übrigens die Tränen in die Augen, dass das Dekor vielen scheinbar wichtiger ist als das Bike an sich...



Stimmt ja gar nicht! Am meisten Beiträge gibt's im Konzept-Thread, gefolgt vom Nebenzimmer, dann in den Farbenthreads, dann in dem Thread mit der Linienführung.
Man könnte sagen: Kaum war das Konzept klar, wurde ständig nur noch über die Optik gequasselt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall, dass Rahmen in D mit Lasurlack versehen werden, sollte Raw ja kein Thema sein... dann kommen die Dinger ja sowieso roh hierher.
> Ich könnte mir durchaus auch vorstellen, dass wir ähnlich zum ICB 1.0 eine Raw-Edition auflegen (NICHT chopped!!!) wenn es genug Vorbesteller gibt. Das müssen aber Basti und Jürgen entscheiden... denen will ich da nicht reinquatschen.


 haste gerade...


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Als Ingenieur treibt es mir übrigens die Tränen in die Augen, dass das Dekor vielen scheinbar wichtiger ist als das Bike an sich... ich dachte immer wir hätten hier einen Männeranteil von >90%
> 
> Müssen wir jetzt noch eine passende Bikewear-Linie zum ICB auflegen? Sonst kann man sich doch garnicht in den Wald trauen...


 Es ist ja nicht jeder in so verlassenen Landstrichen unterwegs, da kommt es schon auf die Etikette an! Kommt eigentlich irgendwer von meinen Mitstreitern nach Willingen oder muss ich allein FaKo im vis-a-vis trinken?


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Juni 2015)

Willingen? Wann geht denn da die Lutzi? 

Biste mit den Bikes da?


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Als Ingenieur treibt es mir übrigens die Tränen in die Augen, dass das Dekor vielen scheinbar wichtiger ist als das Bike an sich... ich dachte immer wir hätten hier einen Männeranteil von >90%
> 
> Müssen wir jetzt noch eine passende Bikewear-Linie zum ICB auflegen? Sonst kann man sich doch garnicht in den Wald trauen...



Ich persönlich finde das bike von Federung, technischen Details, Geometrie, Gesamtkonzept (auch gewählte Ausstattung) und Linienführung absolut spitze. Hab ich gar nichts dran zu meckern.
Daher finde ich es umso  mehr schade, dass das beim Finish meinem Geschmack völlig entgegen läuft. Raus kommt (für mich) halt ein hässliches Entlein, bzw. Einheitsbrei, mag das Bike auch noch so gut sein. Finde ich schade.
Eine Raw-Version wäre echt eine Erlösung, dann kann man das noch selbst beheben. Allerdings bringt mir das auch wenig, weil ich den Rahmen nicht kaufen werde, sondern das Komplettbike, da mir die gewählte Ausstattungsrichtung sehr entgegen kommt und ich da kaum was zu meckern habe und damit ist selbst aufbauen schlichtweg rausgeschmissenes Geld. Daher ist man dann auch auf die Optik des Komplettbikes angewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht jeder in so verlassenen Landstrichen unterwegs, da kommt es schon auf die Etikette an! Kommt eigentlich irgendwer von meinen Mitstreitern nach Willingen oder muss ich allein FaKo im vis-a-vis trinken?



Wir sehen uns Samstag aufm Gelände... kann wegen meines aktuellen Krüppelzustands nicht selber fahren und außerdem wären mir die abendlichen Feiereien in dem Zustand zu gefährlich


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Als Ingenieur treibt es mir übrigens die Tränen in die Augen, dass das Dekor vielen scheinbar wichtiger ist als das Bike an sich... ich dachte immer wir hätten hier einen Männeranteil von >90%


Als Werbeindustriefuzzi und Konsument





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> treibt es mir übrigens die Tränen in die Augen, dass


auf gutes Design für ein gutes Produkt meist so wenig Acht gegeben wird, und man sein eventuell gutes Produkt vollkommen am Bedürfnis der Leute nach schönen Dingen die man gerne mag vorbei produziert und sich immer nur auf den technischen Aspekt beruft.
Gutes Design unterstreicht ein gutes Gesamtpaket, rundet es ab und öffnet den Zugang hierzu auch für Menschen mit wenig Verständnis für Technik. .
Das hat mit "Männer" sein gar nix zu tun. Die bedeutensten Designer sind Männer.
Also, nicht bös verstehen, ich meine damit nicht Alutech an sich.
Trotzdem, alles was nicht technisch ist, dafür wird einfach kein Fachmann rangezogen, zumindest in Deutschland.

Leider wird im Maschinenbauerland darauf kaum Wert gelegt. 
Da besteht hierzulande kaum ein Einsehen nach, eher so, "dass bisschen Werbung und Farbe dran machen können wir auch noch selbst, ist ja eh nur Kinderkram und kostet."
Und so kümmert sich die Gemeinde eben genau darum, denn der technische Teil steht doch schon fest, oder?

Merke: "Frage Dich nicht was Dich ein Designer kostet, sonder was Dich kein Designer kostet." - 
Investitionen sind im deutschen Denkgefüge immer nur Kosten. .

Sei doch lieber froh, dass die Gemeinde euch hier kostenlos die ganze Arbeit abnimmt und ihr nachher damit noch die Kohle scheffelt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Allerdings bringt mir das auch wenig, weil ich den Rahmen nicht kaufen werde, sondern das Komplettbike, da mir die gewählte Ausstattungsrichtung sehr entgegen kommt und ich da kaum was zu meckern habe und damit ist selbst aufbauen schlichtweg rausgeschmissenes Geld. Daher ist man dann auch auf die Optik des Komplettbikes angewiesen.



Du findest bestimmt jemanden, der mit dir tauscht... (Komplettbike kaufen und mit jemandem tauschen der dir den Raw Rahmen bestellt aber seine alten Teile drauf basteln will).


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Juni 2015)

NÖ! da bin ich auf Stefans Seite! Funktion geht vor Design. 

Ich persönlich ergötze mich an technischen Details mehr, als an der Außenwirkung. 

Leider gibt es immer mehr Leute, denen das Design wichtiger als die Funktion ist. Meiner Meinung nach ein großes Problem der jetzigen Zeit. Das wichtigste ist, dass man gut drauf aussieht.

Persönlich kann ich dazu nur sagen: Thats Quatsch!


----------



## trailjo (11. Juni 2015)

Zum Glück gibt es so viele verschiedene Grün-Vorschläge. Wenn sich die "Irgendwas-mit-Grün"-Stimmen auf weniger Designs konzentrieren würden, würden die haushoch gewinnen. So gibt's noch Hoffnung. ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Sei doch lieber froh, dass die Gemeinde euch hier kostenlos die ganze Arbeit abnimmt und ihr nachher damit noch die Kohle scheffelt.



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass sich mit diesem Projekt ernsthaft Kohle scheffeln lässt?  Bin mal gespannt, ob am Ende wenigstens der Mindestlohn rum kommt 

Aber Deinem Statement gebe ich weitestgehens recht... allerdings sollte ein "richtiger" Designer (sofern im Budget) schon viel früher in den Konstruktionsprozess eingebunden werden. Ich sehe einen großen Unterschied zwischen "Design" und "Farbe drauf machen". Die Farbe sollte nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen des Designs sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer mehr Leute, denen das Design wichtiger als die Funktion ist. Meiner Meinung nach ein großes Problem der jetzigen Zeit. Das wichtigste ist, dass man gut drauf aussieht.





Phimi schrieb:


> Thats Quatsch!



Wiso muss denn immer alles nur ent- oder weder sein?
Immer diese auferlegten Zwänge, wenn man ein technisch geiles Rad hat, dann darf das doch AUCH gut aussehen.
Diese komische Art von undurchdachtem "Understatement" kommt mir beruflich ein dutzend mal am Tag entgegen.
Einfach weil die Leute keine Ahnung haben.
Wenn man Ihren Werbeentwurf, die schlecht gemachten Logos, diese komischen diletantischen Anzeigen ("es geht ja nur ums Produkt, ist nicht so nicht so wichtig") mal ordentlich durchrüttelt und den Leuten ihren eigenen Kram dann mal in "Schön" präsentiert, dann werden die plötzlich auch wach und sagen, "das war mir gar nicht klar, so ist viel besser".

Es herrscht da immer so ne Phobie bei uns Deutschen, dass man bloß nicht für oberflächlich gehalten werden möchte.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach einschränkend und Unsinn. 
Dass man gut aussieht, dass es passt, dass es funktioniert, dass es hält, dass es Sinn macht, dass es Spass macht, dass man mit allem dahinter stehen kann, das es sorglos ist, dass man sich alles in allem dafür begeistern kann, das alles macht ein gutes Paket und Design ist nunmal ein Teil davon. 

Umgekehrt entsteht eben der Eindruck, dass nur die gut aussehenden, aber nicht gut gemachten Sachen gewollt sind und wichtig sind. Das stimmt aber nicht, denn der Fehler liegt oft bei denen, die gute Sachen produzieren, sie aber dann mies aussehen lassen.
Daher kaufen die Leute dann Apple, denn wenn sie eh schon keinen Plan haben und der Rest auch noch scheise aussieht, dann nehm ich wenigsten das was gut aussieht mit.
Das ist eine verdrehte Warnehmung zu denken, die Leute and sich in "unserer" Zeit seien immer nur oberflächlich.
Die haben einfach nur weniger Zeit sich mit allem auseinanderzusetzen. Da ist man eben oft vom Gesamteindruck abhängig.

Also, nix für ungut, ich versteh Deine Position durchaus, ich tät ja auch Roh nehmen, trage nur einfarbige langweilige Hosen und langweilige einfarbige T-Shirts und einfache Lederschuhe.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass sich mit diesem Projekt ernsthaft Kohle scheffeln lässt?  Bin mal gespannt, ob am Ende wenigstens der Mindestlohn rum kommt
> 
> Aber Deinem Statement gebe ich weitestgehens recht... allerdings sollte ein "richtiger" Designer (sofern im Budget) schon viel früher in den Konstruktionsprozess eingebunden werden. Ich sehe einen großen Unterschied zwischen "Design" und "Farbe drauf machen". Die Farbe sollte nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen des Designs sein!



Ne mein Bester, ich glaube nix, nimm das mal nicht so ernst. Verdienen werdet Ihr, und das sei euch gegönnt, hoffentlich längerfristig an dieser Aktion. 
Klar, man muss einen Designer schon bei den Überlegungen zum Projekt einbeziehen. Der kann übrigens auch oft bei der letztlichen Funktion zu Dingen schon mal Ideen beitragen, wo der Ingenieur vielleicht mal hängt. 

Dein Satz "sofern im Budget vorhanden" spiegelt genau das wieder, was ich mit meinem Beitrag meinte. Es wird immer als Kostenfaktor betrachtet, ein guter Designer muss aber nicht so teuer sein, wie immer angenommen. Als Firma stellt man heutzutage einen ein oder arbeitet zumindest langfristig mit einem Zusammen. Für Kurz mal mit anpacken wirds natürlich teuer und nicht besser, denn ein Zeitarbeiter kann nicht so hielfreich sein, er kennt die Firmenphilosophie nicht, und das kostet Geld und Zeit.
Sowas muss man langfristig mit einplanen.

Design ist in der Tat sehr unterschiedlich, dazu gehört der technische Aspekt bei einem Produkt genauso wie nachher "Farbe drauf machen", denn die Form, die der Rahmen nun angenommen hat, der wird durch die aktuellen Designs überhaupt nicht wirklich aufgenommen. Hier wird eher wie bei Omma um alles nen Rahmen gemacht und das Bild ( der Rahmen ) ist dann in der Mitte.

Geschlossenes Design, atmet nicht. Aber egal, es ist der Wunsch der Mehrheit. Da halt ich mich raus.
Nur soviel dazu, ein Punkt an der richtigen Stelle eines Rohrahmens kann schon ein besseres Design sein, als alles zuzukleistern.

Aber genug dessen denke ich, lasst Farbe sprechen, darum gehts ja hier, das Finish soll besprochen werden.
Danke und nicht als Kritik, sondern Anregung auffassen, soll jeder denken was er will.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2015)

Kann Dir nur zustimmen, eine gelungene Kombination aus Technik und Design macht ein Produkt hochwertig (Technik und Design sollten verschmelzen). Mein Post vorhin sollte auch eher ein bissl provozieren, weil ich die Farbkombi nur noch als Bestandteil des Gesamtpakets sehe und teilweise nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass bestimmte Farbkombis so enorm wichtig für viele User sind.
Ich persönlich kann mich mit vielen der Vorschläge anfreunden! (wobei der Gulf Racing Style natürlich mein Favorit ist... aber auch eher wegen der Historie).

Ich habe schon oft das Thema (Industrie-)Designer in diversen Firmen angesprochen. Schließlich würde dadurch meine Arbeit auch noch mal an Qualität gewinnen... aber leider wird das - wie Du schon gesagt hast - oft nur als unnötiger Kostenfaktor angesehen.


----------



## Tobias (11. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> "Schwarz" hat halt einen entscheidenden Vorteil. Fast alles passt irgendwie dazu. [...] Schwarz ist neutral und jeder kann dann wie er will.
> 
> Das Raw nicht drin ist, ist ein Skandal, den Raw könnte ich dann ohne Probleme noch eloxieren lassen, oder polieren, oder bürsten, wie ich will.



Mountainbiken ist ein so bunter, von Eindrücken lebender Sport, dass er Schwarz als Farbe nicht verdient hat.

Einen rohen Alurahmen anzubieten ist sicherlich für einige reizvoll aber ganz ohne Beschichtung ist eventuell für einen Hersteller nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch kein Design eingereicht.
Zum einen keine Zeit und zum anderen ist für mich persönlich die Rohversion oder eben nur bissel poliert oder gebürstet oder teileloxiert interessant. Ich gucke mir den ganzen Tag bunte Designs an, da will ich zu Hause was ruhiges und entspanntes, dem ich meine persönliche Note durch nen Punkt und nen Strich gebe, mehr nicht.

Nun, denn, alles in allem verfolge ich das Thema hier seit Anfang an und das ganze Projekt ist, im Gegensatz zu meiner anfänglichen Skepsis, wesentlich besser geworden, als ich für möglich gehalten hätte.
Bis hierhin schonmal meinen Glückwunsch .

Und ihr habt schon ein bissel Glück, dass hier soviele engagierte und konstruktiv mitarbeitende Leute unterwegs sind. Macht aber ja auch Spass. Gutes Projekt. Und, Raw-Edition ist ein muss und kostet nix extra. Anpinseln kann man anschließend immernoch.



Tobias schrieb:


> , dass er Schwarz als Farbe nicht verdient hat.


Schwarz ist keine Farbe .


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juni 2015)

Wir hatten ja ein grandioses Gesamtdesign. Nur war das technisch nicht so einfach und bezahlbar umsetzbar, weshalb wir dann ja auf das Rundrohr wechseln mussten. Daran scheitern Designer doch auch oft, dass sie sich zwar ein wirklich gutes Design Ausdenken, aber dann an Finanzgrenzen scheitern und alles zusammen streichen müssen. 
Siehe der neue Civic Type R. Die Studien waren Seriennah und richtig gut, das was in Serie jetzt rauskam hinkt da Meilen hinterher.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist scheitern Designer auch oft, weil das was sie wollen technischer, sicherheitsmäßiger oder ergonomischer Blödsinn ist. Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass gutes Design auch oftmals im Wiederspruch zur technisch besseren Lösung steht. Und da bin ich im Zweifelsfall immer für "form follows function". Bin nicht umsonst am Ende Maschinenbauer geworden und nicht Industriedesigner, auch wenn die Entscheidung damals tatsächlich eng war. 
Aber dennoch sind mir sowohl technische als auch ästhetische Aspekte wichtig. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wir gar nicht so übel sind. Ich finde die Formgebung des Rahmens sehr gelungen. (auch wenn die Stealth-Version natürlich ein Traum gewesen wäre, aber vielleicht denkt Alutech ja nochmal über Carbon in der Zukunft nach) Technisch habe ich mich glaube ich genug eingebracht. 
Das Design war nicht meine erste Wahl, wobei ich es ja nüchtern und für sich betrachtet gar nicht mal schlecht finde. Ich hatte auch schon ähnliche Entwürfe Anfangs, die ich aber nicht gepostet habe, weil ich sie einfach zu ähnlich zu vielen existierenden Bikes fand. Und für mich ist das der Pferdefuß am Design


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mein Post vorhin sollte auch eher ein bissl provozieren, weil ich die Farbkombi nur noch als Bestandteil des Gesamtpakets sehe und teilweise nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass bestimmte Farbkombis so enorm wichtig für viele User sind.
> Ich persönlich kann mich mit vielen der Vorschläge anfreunden! (wobei der Gulf Racing Style natürlich mein Favorit ist... aber auch eher wegen der Historie).


Wir haben 20 Entürfe zur Wahl. Auch ich kann mich mit vielen Vorschlägen anfreunden. Zwei möchte ich so ganz und gar nicht, 3 finde ich auch nicht sooo toll, mit dem Rest hätte ich kein Problem oder finde sie sehr gut.
Nur leider sind unter den derzeit ersten vier die 2, die ich gar nicht möchte und einer, den ich auch nicht so toll finde.
Daher hoffe ich auch, dass "Gulf-racing" (wobei wir ja hoffentlich ähnlich dem Rendering kräftigere Farben nehmen) noch ein paar Stimmen bekommt. Das einzige, von denen die vorne liegen, das ich wirklich gut finde.


----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Siehe der neue Civic Type R. Die Studien waren Seriennah und richtig gut, das was in Serie jetzt rauskam hinkt da Meilen hinterher.



7:50.63 !
Her damit !
Scheißegal wie der ausschaut !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juni 2015)

Hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich ihn deshalb Kacke finde


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> 7:50.63 !
> Her damit !
> Scheißegal wie der ausschaut !



Jaha,  da haste Recht. Notfalls auch nackisch.

Habe mir das mal angeschaut, da wäre noch mehr drin gewesen, also weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Juni 2015)

In den Civic passen doch keine Räder rein... geht ja garnicht 





DAS hier ist das einzig wahre  Man braucht aber immer n paar Expander im Kofferraum... sonst fliegen die Räder immer so durch die Gegend


----------



## Masberg (11. Juni 2015)

ich habe weder für das TSU-Jaguar Design abgestimmt und ich werde auch niemals ein schwarzes Bike fahren. Deshalb Danke, dass du dies schriebst:


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es wird Lasurfarben geben, diese werden aber nicht aus Asien sondern von unserem deutschen Beschichter kommen. Wie wir das im Einzelnen anbieten und umsetzen ist aktuell nocht nicht spruchreif.



mehr muss ich nicht wissen und kann meine Stimme behalten


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ..., als Basis dient ein RAW rahmen, evtl. könnte man diesen dann auch separat anbieten
> ..




Sehr geil, das ist und bleibt mein favorit! Und ohne nachbehandlung ist der rahmen noch schneller bei mir!


----------



## der_erce (11. Juni 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> NÖ! da bin ich auf Stefans Seite! Funktion geht vor Design.
> 
> Ich persönlich ergötze mich an technischen Details mehr, als an der Außenwirkung.
> 
> ...


Der ewige Diskurs zwischen Ingenieur und Designer: Es geht nur gemeinsam!


----------



## duc-mo (11. Juni 2015)

Schade das es nur einen "einfarbigen" Vorschlag mit glänzendem Lack innen und mattem Elexal außen gibt, und dann noch in schwarz... In Silber, blau oder nem schönen gelb/grün, könnte ich mir das richtig gut vorstellen... Die anderen Vorschläge sind einfach... wie sag ich es am Besten?!? 

"Schlimm"


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Der ewige Diskurs zwischen Ingenieur und Designer: Es geht nur gemeinsam!


Unrecht hast du nicht. Schön verpackte Technik ist ne tolle Sache. Es wäre auch absolut gelogen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass ich dafür nicht anfällig wäre.
Auch ich habe schon Autos, oder Räder nicht gekauft, weil die Farbe hässlich war.

Als (noch) Student, muss ich aber gucken, was mir wichtiger ist. Entschieden habe ich mich für: Möglichst hochwertige (von mir aus auch hässliche) Sachen für wenig Geld zu bekommen.
Wenn die Kohle locker sitzt, oder ich mal schwach werde, kauf ich auch hübschen Blödsinn!

@Sittenstrolch Design kann extrem wichtig sein, das ist mir bewusst. Und vor allem sollte man seine vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ja auch voll ausschöpfen. 
Mal als Beispiel: Es wurde lange über die Gestaltung des hinterbaus und des Rohrsatzes diskutiert. Das wurde absolut berechtigt gemacht. Denn ohne viel mehr Aufwand sieht das Bike jetzt 10 mal besser aus. 

Es ist nur schade, wenn aufgrund des Aussehens ein technischer Aspekt extrem leidet, oder die Kosten explodieren. 
Aber auch das ist nur eine Persönliche Meinung. Gerade heute ist, wie man weiß, das Klientel für technisch schwachsinnige, aber gut aussehende und vor allem gut beworbene Artikel vorhanden.

Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass die Welt weder ohne Designer, noch ohne Ingenieure ziemlich blöde aussehen würde...

So, back zu Thema 

sieht gut fürs Gulf Design aus! Allerdings gefällt mir das restliche Führende Zeug auch sehr gut. Gerade dem Forumsdesign kann ich was abgewinnen. 

Grüße und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2015)

Also, Leute, Endspurt. Blau-Orange braucht noch ein paar wenige Stimmen


----------



## RedSKull (12. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, Leute, Endspurt. Blau-Orange braucht noch ein paar wenige Stimmen



Bitte nicht, ich finds grausam.

Passt zu den ganzen Möchtegern-Bikern, deren Outfits schreien, "seht her ich bin ein ausgeflippter Mountainbiker nicht so ein langweiliger Normalo, deshalb kann ich auch cyanfarbene Hosen und einen grünen Helm in Verbindung mit magenta Socken tragen, yeah, wuuuh".


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2015)

Also, Abstimmung beendet.

Platz 1 geht an grau-orange
Platz 2 an blau-orange
Platz 3 an schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMDude (12. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, Abstimmung beendet.
> 
> Platz 1 geht an grau-orange
> Platz 2 an blau-orange
> Platz 3 an schwarz


Schade! Dann bin ich wohl raus...mein dunkelgrün-hellgrün Favorit hat es leider nicht geschafft. Bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass mich die blau-orange Variante als Komplettbike überzeugt und es in real besser wirkt, als auf den Fotos. Schlecht ist die Kombi ja nicht.

Dennoch Glückwünsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. Juni 2015)

....schon mal Abbeize berrrrrreit legen .


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Schade! Dann bin ich wohl raus...mein dunkelgrün-hellgrün Favorit hat es leider nicht geschafft. Bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass mich die blau-orange Variante als Komplettbike überzeugt und es in real besser wirkt, als auf den Fotos. Schlecht ist die Kombi ja nicht.
> 
> Dennoch Glückwünsch an alle Gewinner!



Ja, das grün-grün ist auch stark. Basti klärt noch, wie viele samples wir kriegen. Mit Rang 5 und 6 haben die grünen auch nicht so wenige angesprochen 

Ich persönlich finde Titan-Orange ganz schön gut. Würde mir nie ein schwarzes Fahrrad kaufen, kann aber verstehen, warum man das macht. Und Blau-Orange geht auch immer. Aber warum die Silber+X so wenige Stimmen bekommen haben, ist mir etwas schleierhaft.


----------



## AMDude (13. Juni 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Ja, das grün-grün ist auch stark. Basti klärt noch, wie viele samples wir kriegen. Mit Rang 5 und 6 haben die grünen auch nicht so wenige angesprochen
> 
> Ich persönlich finde Titan-Orange ganz schön gut. Würde mir nie ein schwarzes Fahrrad kaufen, kann aber verstehen, warum man das macht. Und Blau-Orange geht auch immer. Aber warum die Silber+X so wenige Stimmen bekommen haben, ist mir etwas schleierhaft.



Das lässt mich hoffen!!!


----------



## mowood (13. Juni 2015)

Mal eine Andere Frage: Was ist den nun aus dem Namensvorschlag "Joker" geworden?
Oder wird nun kein Namensschriftzug mehr ins Design integriert?


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juni 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Mal eine Andere Frage: Was ist den nun aus dem Namensvorschlag "Joker" geworden?
> Oder wird nun kein Namensschriftzug mehr ins Design integriert?



Joker wäre ja nur sinnvoll gewesen wenn auch das entsprechende Design gewählt worden wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2015)

Ich fände es aber sehr schade, wenn es keine Joker Edition geben würde  ...in der Farbkombi.


----------



## mowood (13. Juni 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Joker wäre ja nur sinnvoll gewesen wenn auch das entsprechende Design gewählt worden wäre.


Ich fände den Namen auch ohne der Farbgebung passend. Es gibt ja noch andere Assoziationen, abgesehen von der Comicfigur. Bin zwar selbst nicht so der Kartenspieler aber einen Joker zu haben war ja noch nie verkehrt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juni 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Ich fände den Namen auch ohne der Farbgebung passend. Es gibt ja noch andere Assoziationen, abgesehen von der Comicfigur. Bin zwar selbst nicht so der Kartenspieler aber einen Joker zu haben war ja noch nie verkehrt.



Sogesehen, richtig - dann aber bitte mit Klingel  und in kunterbunt.


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte irgendwo irgendwann nochmal "Zen" vorgeschlagen darauf hat Stefanus geantwortet dass er das zwar gut finden würde, die sich aber intern abschließend darauf geeinigt haben, dass das Rad ICB 2.0 heißen soll, weil es den Namen eigentlich schon hat.


----------



## mowood (13. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> die sich aber intern abschließend darauf geeinigt haben, dass das Rad ICB 2.0 heißen soll, weil es den Namen eigentlich schon hat.


Gut zu wissen, hatte schon etwas an einem passenden Schriftzug gekritzelt, aber finde icb2.0 auch ok.


----------



## foreigner (13. Juni 2015)

Naja, mit dem Namen, das ist eigentlich immer noch total unglücklich.
" ICB 2.0 " für ein Rad, dass das erste ICB von Alutech ist.  
Außerdem sind solche Buchstabenkürzel immer schlechter als ein einprägsamer Begriff mit dem jeder etwas verbindet.

Ich fand "Joker" auch super und den besten Vorschlag, auch ohne die passende Farbe.
Ich denke bei Joker auch eher an Glücksspiel, da ich mich auch eher selten in Comic-Buchläden aufhalte. 

Aber für schwierige Trails mal eben den Joker zu zücken ist sicher nicht übel und eine bunte Variante wie orange-blau passt da auch wunderbar dazu.


----------



## foreigner (13. Juni 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Ja, das grün-grün ist auch stark. Basti klärt noch, wie viele samples wir kriegen. Mit Rang 5 und 6 haben die grünen auch nicht so wenige angesprochen
> 
> Ich persönlich finde Titan-Orange ganz schön gut. Würde mir nie ein schwarzes Fahrrad kaufen, kann aber verstehen, warum man das macht. Und Blau-Orange geht auch immer. Aber warum die Silber+X so wenige Stimmen bekommen haben, ist mir etwas schleierhaft.



Ich sag mal so, es gab ja 4 Lasurvarianten, die ja auch ein paar Stimmen hatten. Ich fänd´s schön, wenn eine davon auch drin wäre.

Ich glaube, an einem Farbsample würden die wahrscheinlich auch besser abschneiden. Lasur ist halt in der Darstellung immer etwas benachteitligt, weil es so richtig gut nur in echt raus kommt und gerendert auch am schlechtesten darstellbar ist, auch wenn der erce das natürlich ganz gut gemacht hat.
Ginge natürlich bischen gegen die Entscheidung hier...


----------



## mcride01 (15. Juni 2015)

löschen


----------



## jokernthief (15. Juni 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Aber warum die Silber+X so wenige Stimmen bekommen haben, ist mir etwas schleierhaft.



Ja das finde ich sehr sehr schade!


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2015)

Wie geht´s denn weiter?

Gibt´s schon ein Plan, wann die Rahmen kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2015)

Interessanter wäre doch wann und ob das Voting irgendwann zu Ende ist?


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre doch wann und ob das Voting irgendwann zu Ende ist?


War´s doch schon lang. Lesen !


----------



## Kerosin0815 (16. Juni 2015)

Habe bis jetzt leider noch niergends einen finalen Preis für den Rahmen lesen können.
Bis ca 1100€ (ohne Dämpfer..gerne mit) wäre er gekauft.

Ansonsten gibts genug Alternativen.


----------



## foreigner (16. Juni 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt leider noch niergends einen finalen Preis für den Rahmen lesen können.
> Bis ca 1100€ (ohne Dämpfer..gerne mit) wäre er gekauft.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts genug Alternativen.



Nicht wirklich. Transition stout und danach wird´s dünn. Und auch da ist´s ICB sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> War´s doch schon lang. Lesen !



Sorry, war länger nicht mehr hier. Viel zu tun grad


----------



## hypnoticworld (16. Juni 2015)

Ich bin das Bike, wie auch eine Hand weiterer Bikes, in Willingen jeweils für einen Kurztest gefahren.
Dabei jeweils nur 30min eine etwa 1km Kiesstrecke mit kleinen Sprüngen entlang.
Das ICB-Bike war es als zweites dran.
Während die anderen Bikes allesamt einen neutral und beherrschten Eindruck machten, machte das ICB-Bike richtig Spaß. Klar ist der Eindruck vielleicht auch etwas Subjektiv, aber ich hatte bei beiden(ja, ich musste es mir am Ende des Wochenendes nochmal leihen, da ich es einfach so gut fand und nochmal gegen testen wollte) Fahrten schon auf den ersten Metern ein gutes Gefühl. Es fühlte sich verspielter an, sodass man sofort Lust auf jede Unebenheit die einen in den Weg kam verspührte und man dabei unzählige Flausen im Kopf hatte.
Zu beachten ist, dass es sich dabei um eine sehr frühzeitige Version handelt, dessen Rahmen aber schon die Endversion ist(außer vom Lack->raw). Anbauteile usw. sind natürlich alle noch aus der Schublade. 

Auf Anfrage nach Preisen und Erscheinungstermin wurde mir erstmal gesgat nix bekannt. Habe aber nicht locker gelassen, und mir wurde als grobe Richtung 1200-1400€ für den Rahmen(auch abhängig vom Lack, der ja noch in Arbeit ist) und eine Erscheinung des Rahmens dieses Jahr noch, das Komplettbike wohl erst nächstes Jahr. ALLE Angaben weder von mir noch von dem Mitarbeiter ohne Gewähr.

Ich kann euch nur ans Herz legen es bei der ersten Gelegenheit zu testen!


----------



## xcseb (16. Juni 2015)

Hab den Prototyp auch in Willingen getestet... Schöne Sache, das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmungen mal unter dem Hintern zu haben. das Bike gefällt und ich finde es in RAW mit den lieblichen vielen Schweißnähten auch super. Lack ist da überflüssig ;-) 
Leider gab es nur eins in M, ich bin aber begeistert, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros von Scott oder Rocky....
Super Sache von Alutech! Die erste Vorserie soll wohl bald kommen... ich bin gespannt.. Wie wäre es denn wohl mit einer IBC DIMB Racing Team Edition ;-)


----------



## nuts (18. Juni 2015)

xcseb schrieb:


> Hab den Prototyp auch in Willingen getestet... Schöne Sache, das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmungen mal unter dem Hintern zu haben. das Bike gefällt und ich finde es in RAW mit den lieblichen vielen Schweißnähten auch super. Lack ist da überflüssig ;-)
> Leider gab es nur eins in M, ich bin aber begeistert, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros von Scott oder Rocky....
> Super Sache von Alutech! Die erste Vorserie soll wohl bald kommen... ich bin gespannt.. Wie wäre es denn wohl mit einer IBC DIMB Racing Team Edition ;-)



Aber nicht in IBC Farben, sondern RAW, oder?


----------



## xcseb (18. Juni 2015)

Jain raw, die ibc Team Farbe war nur vor dem inneren Auge ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. Juni 2015)

Gibt's ne Zwischenmeldung?


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Gibt's ne Zwischenmeldung?



Ja, das ICB 2 hat viel zu lange gedauert, sodass das ICB 1 ordentlich getunt worden ist und es das ICB 2 Serienrad jetzt sowieso spielend in den Schatten stellt. Daher ist´s ICB 2 kaum mehr relevant ...  (vielleicht mal dann in 2-3 Jahren als hübsche Carbon-Version)


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2015)

doppelpost


----------



## Kerosin0815 (29. Juni 2015)

1200-1400€ mit oder ohne Dämpfer ?


hypnoticworld schrieb:


> I
> Auf Anfrage nach Preisen und Erscheinungstermin wurde mir erstmal gesgat nix bekannt. Habe aber nicht locker gelassen, und mir wurde als grobe Richtung *1200-1400€ *für den Rahmen(auch abhängig vom Lack, der ja noch in Arbeit ist) und eine Erscheinung des Rahmens dieses Jahr noch, das Komplettbike wohl erst nächstes Jahr. ALLE Angaben weder von mir noch von dem Mitarbeiter ohne Gewähr.




1200-1400€ mit oder ohne Dämpfer ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juni 2015)

Ich denke eher ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## mpmarv (29. Juni 2015)

Da kann man absolut nicht meckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (30. Juni 2015)

Wenn man überlegt das die Rahmen der Kontrahenten Banshee Spitfire,Pyga,Transition, Nukeproof usw im Schnitt ca 1500€ Kosten wäre ein Preis von ca 1300€ für das IBC 2.0 Rahmenkit absolut OK.
Wenns denn kommt


----------



## Plumpssack (30. Juni 2015)

Ich denke es sind eher 1300-1400 ohne Dämpfer gemeint also ebenfalls ca. 1500 fürs Kit je nach Finish.

Sind denn jetzt Prototypen in Arbeit und wenn ja in welchen Farben?


----------



## linusneel (2. Juli 2015)

k


----------



## cschaeff (2. Juli 2015)

Waren nicht mal 2.600 fürs Komplettbike angedacht? Wenn ich jetzt die Preise so höre, frage ich mich, ob 3.000 für ne schlanke Ausstattung reichen? Schade eigentlich, aber das Teil kommt zu spät und ist deswegen viel teurer als geplant.


----------



## mpmarv (3. Juli 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Waren nicht mal 2.600 fürs Komplettbike angedacht? Wenn ich jetzt die Preise so höre, frage ich mich, ob 3.000 für ne schlanke Ausstattung reichen? Schade eigentlich, aber das Teil kommt zu spät und ist deswegen viel teurer als geplant.



Woher hast du die 3000€?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2015)

Viel interessanter finde ich die Frage wieso es teurer als geplant wird weil es später kommt?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich befürchte das es erst Ende der Saison kommt.So in Richtung Herbst.
Da ja bis jetzt net bekannt ist in welchen Preisregionen der Rahmen liegt und wann er tatsächlich verfügbar ist hab ich mir ein Mega TR Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## Fladder72 (3. Juli 2015)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Woher hast du die 3000€?


Mutmaßung...


----------



## Piefke (3. Juli 2015)

Insgesamt dauert das Ganze hier viel zu lange.
Wenn ich am Beginn des Projektes potentieller Käufer gewesen wäre (hatte sich mit der Entscheidung für einen Eingelenker erledigt), wäre ich zwischenzeitlich längst abgesprungen.
Hier geht es doch wochenlang nicht vorwärts, zumindest gefühlt.


----------



## mpmarv (3. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, wüsste aber nicht, dass bisher Zusagen zu Liefertermingen gemacht worden sind.
Ein Konzept in gemeinschaftlicher Zusammenarbeit nimmt natürlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch, als wenn sich in einer Firma eine Hand voll zuständige Entscheider an einen Tisch setzen, ein Konzept erarbeiten und sich die Konstrukteure täglch 8-x Stunden an die Arbeit machen - Man denke einfach mal an den Entscheidungsprozess: Im Forum gestaltet man eine Umfrage, muss tagelang warten, damit auch bloß jeder die Chance gehabt hat, sich zu beteiligen. In einer Firma beraumt man ein Meeting an, setzt sich an einen Tisch und jeder darf die Hand heben.... Und im Forum hat man dann noch das Vergnügen, dass nach jeder Umfrage über das Ergebnis gejammert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2015)

Es wurde allerdings von Anfang an gesagt, dass die Entwicklung eben so lange dauert wie es dauert, alle genannten Termine waren "wenn es klappt bis dann und dann", aber nix finales. 

Und selbst da hieß es dass bis zur Eurobike 2015 die ersten Serienmuster da sein sollen! Von daher sehe ich nicht wo das Problem ist. Die Fertigung in Taiwan scheint schon weitestgehend eingetütet zu sein, und es wird auf die ersten Muster gewartet die in den abgestimmten Farben kommen sollen. Bis das pasiert gibt es erstmal nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Und die Jungs von Alutech müssen sich ja noch umdas restliche Geschäft kümmern.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (3. Juli 2015)

Finde, man sollte außerdem nur als Enthusiast zu den Bikes aus dem ersten Modelljahr greifen - irgendeine Kinderkrankheit ist doch immer bei neuen Modelleinführungen vorhanden, egal ob Bike oder anderes Geraffel


----------



## Kharne (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn man sich mal die Preisentwicklung seit Festlegung des Budget anguckt ist das ziemlich realistisch bei gleicher Ausstattung


----------



## goshawk (3. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Paintking (4. Juli 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Insgesamt dauert das Ganze hier viel zu lange.
> Wenn ich am Beginn des Projektes potentieller Käufer gewesen wäre (hatte sich mit der Entscheidung für einen Eingelenker erledigt), wäre ich zwischenzeitlich längst abgesprungen.
> Hier geht es doch wochenlang nicht vorwärts, zumindest gefühlt.



Das ist halt das Problem. Es zieht sich, wichtige Entscheidungen werden beiläufig erwähnt (z.B. Komplettrad erst nächstes Jahr, Abstimmungen über Preis und Ausstattung für'n A****) und alles wirkt im Moment nicht sehr zielgerichtet.
Ich wollte dieses Rad echt gerne haben und habe mich sogar entschieden in diesem Jahr auf das MTB fahren zu verzichten (da mein altes einen größeren Defekt hat, hab ich zurzeit leider nur mein Rennrad). Allerdings mehren sich die Zweifel ob das Sinn macht.
Ich prüfe in Moment auch die Alternativen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Juli 2015)

Paintking schrieb:


> Ich prüfe in Moment auch die Alternativen.



Die gibt es.Hatte bzw habe auch Interesse an einem Rahmen.Aber mittlerweile dauert es einfach zu lange für meinen Geschmack bis was passiert.
Bin trotzdem gespannt auf das Feedback der ersten Besitzer.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Juli 2015)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Woher hast du die 3000€?


Ist nur meine Schätzung. 1.300 für das Rahmenset (ohne Dämpfer?) scheinen es zu werden. Hinzu kommen Laufräder, Antrieb, Federgabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Sattel und absenkbare Stütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz...
Die Komponenten waren ja auch für die Standardversion nicht so schlecht angepeilt (Pike, Reverb, Magura, DT Swiss Laufräder). 
Das wird ein super bike mit den Komponenten. Der Rahmen ist das Herzstück des Projektes und wirklich gut gelungen. Aber 2.600 sind bei dem Rahmenpreis und der votierten "Grundausstattung" schwer möglich.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Juli 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich die Frage wieso es teurer als geplant wird weil es später kommt?


Zwei Gründe:
1. Der Wechselkurs Dollar/Euro wird für den Import immer ungünstiger. Selbst Wechselkursversicherungen laufen irgendwann aus. Die allgemeine Inflation kommt noch oben drauf (je länger es dauert, umso mehr)
2. Je länger die Projektentwicklung läuft, desto wilder schießen die Sonderwünsche ins Kraut (s. Farbgestaltung). Sind super Ergebnisse dabei herausgekommen, aber die Kosten halt auch richtig Geld. Das war am Ende so ein bischen "wünsch dir was" ohne Rückkopplung mit dem festgelegten Gesamtpreis.


----------



## mpmarv (4. Juli 2015)

Dass sich die Preise etwas erhöhen ist doch klar. Woher soll das IBC denn bitte wissen, dass der Euro so krass abschmiert und jeder Hersteller seine Preise anziehen muss.

Oder es sind die Verträge schon seit den Abstimmungen mit den Herstellern bzw. Lieferanten auf den alten Kurs geschlossen, in dem Fall chapeau!  Wenn ihr jetzt noch feist aktuelle Preise abrechnet, was ja durchaus berechtigt wäre und was sicherlich keine Absatzprobleme mit sich zieht, habt ihr ein guuuutes Geschäft gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

im Moment sind wir in einer Projektphase in der wir leider nur sehr begrenzt Einfluss auf die Zeitlinie nehmen können. Die Zeichungen sind schon lange frei und die Muster in Auftrag gegeben.
Leider sind wir mit unseren Stückzahlen derartig kleine Würstchen, dass wir schon wieder mehrfach vertröstet wurden   Deswegen haben wir zwischenzeitlich auch noch keine neuen Ansagen gemacht. Mittlerweile sind die Muster tatsächlich & endlich in Produktion... mal schauen welche Überraschungen jetzt noch auf uns warten 

Diese gefühlt unendlich lange Wartephase in der Produktionsvorbereitung gibt es aber nicht nur bei unserem schönen Projekt (hat also nichts mit zielgerichtet oder nicht zu tun)... ihr bekommt es bei anderen Projekten einfach nicht so offen mit...  

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Haben auch schon überlegt, wie wir ein bissl Action ins "Sommerloch" bekommen könnten. Aber momentan sitzen wir selber auf der Wartebank und blinder Aktionismus hilft ja auch nicht weiter... da setze ich mich doch lieber mit einem Radler in die Sonne


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2015)

Da sach ich mal Prost, hast du dir verdient!


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Juli 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Insgesamt dauert das Ganze hier viel zu lange.
> Wenn ich am Beginn des Projektes potentieller Käufer gewesen wäre (hatte sich mit der Entscheidung für einen Eingelenker erledigt), wäre ich zwischenzeitlich längst abgesprungen.
> Hier geht es doch wochenlang nicht vorwärts, zumindest gefühlt.


Wie Stefan schon sagt: aktuell sind wir selber Passagier. Alles was man in "Echtzeit" zeigen konnte haben wir mitgenommen, aber die Produktionsvorbereitung ist nun mal zäh und mit ewigen Loops belegt, leider macht man viele Loops auch doppelt oder dreifach...
Die Muster sind jetzt da und machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, wenn sie vom beschichten zurück sind und ich die Bikes aufbaue, gibt es ein paar Spoiler...
Allerdings möchte ich versichern, dass sich jegliches warten, sparen, etc lohnt: das Feedback von Probefahrten ist mehr als positiv (obwohl unsere Funktionsmuster ihre Glanzzeit schon deutlich überschritten haben) und die Musterrahmen sehen richtig gut aus!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2015)

Das heisst ich soll am besten solange warten, bis v4.0 fertig ist   ?
Dann muss ich ja doch erstmal was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn´s zu lange dauert, selber brutzeln.
Hoffe Alutech weiß noch wie das geht, oder sind alle Schweißgeräte schon verkauft. .
Ansonsten, Tee trinken.

Wie lange geht das denn jetzt hier schon?
Rad entwerfen und fertig in Serie dauert in der Regel schon mal länger als ne Saison oder 2.


----------



## nuts (22. Juli 2015)

2 Muster sind in Deutschland, mehr in Kürze. Farbe kommt auch noch, zumindest teilweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (22. Juli 2015)

Geile Schweißnähte Bei so einem Raupenbefall wäre ich auch lieber Fahrradrahmen als Kohlkopf Alter Falter...


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Juli 2015)

@nuts


----------



## wolfi (4. August 2015)

moin,
ich habe da mal eine anmerkung bzgl. dekor.
in der august ausgabe der world of mtb habe ich gelesen, dass ein klassisches dekor mit wasserschiebebildern nicht in frage kommt, da diese sich nicht über die schweißnähte legen lassen.
das stimmt so nicht!
ich arbeite für einen renomierten hersteller von speziell fahrrad-dekoren und habe hier bei mir im labor gerade einen rahmen zu dekorzwecken. und das geht ganz hervorragend mit dem überapplizieren der schweißnähte.... und mir sind solche probleme nicht bekannt. (und das bei meiner ungeduld  )
anbei ein foto
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (4. August 2015)

foto fehlt....
aber jetzt ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2015)

Öh, nein?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. August 2015)

_Hö wat? Wer macht mich wach? Wo waren wir? Kommt mir alles vor als wär es nur geträumt. Geht was los?


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (15. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> Ich finde kaum ein Design bei dem ich mir vorstellen könnte das zu kaufen, und schwarz/schwarz zählt da auch zu



das geht mir leider ähnlich, ich warte allerdings mal die tatsächlichen Designs/Farben ab und entscheide dann ob ich mir Raw kaufe oder mir eines davon gefällt.
Aber hab ich das richtig Verstanden das Raw jetzt komplett unbehandelt bedeutet? Hieß es nicht Raw ist mit einer Klarlackschicht versehen?

leichte Verwirrung.


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> das geht mir leider ähnlich, ich warte allerdings mal die tatsächlichen Designs/Farben ab und entscheide dann ob ich mir Raw kaufe oder mir eines davon gefällt.
> Aber hab ich das richtig Verstanden das Raw jetzt komplett unbehandelt bedeutet? Hieß es nicht Raw ist mit einer Klarlackschicht versehen?
> 
> leichte Verwirrung.


letzter Stand war raw=farblos eloxiert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> letzter Stand war raw=farblos eloxiert


Nö, letzter Stand war gebürstet und und ihr könnt das Ding pulvern, lackieren oder eloxieren lassen wie ihr lustig seid. Siehe Bastis Post im anderen Thread:



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Rahmen 2: raw gebürstet. dann könnt ihr damit machen was ihr wollt, wir werden euch Informationen zu Eloxal und Pulverbetrieben bereit stellen. Bzgl. möglicher Decals und wie diese dazu kommen, spreche ich mich mit den anderen noch einmal ab!


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (15. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö, letzter Stand war gebürstet und und ihr könnt das Ding pulvern, lackieren oder eloxieren lassen wie ihr lustig seid. Siehe Bastis Post im anderen Thread:



genau, daher hatte ich das auch aufgeschnappt. Das ist bestimmt schweine teuer wenn ich als Einzelperson das ding Pulvern,Lackieren bzw. Eloxieren lassen will.... also vielleicht doch keine Option für mich. 

ich warte einfach ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2015)

Och das ist nicht soo teuer, musst das Teil halt vorher selber zerlegen (incl. Lagern etc.) Ich hab beim ICB 1.0 für Beschichten des Rahmens in RAL-Farbe und eloxieren diverser Anbauteile (Wippe, 2 Satz Ausfallenden) ungefähr 200€ bezahlt.


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2015)

Lasurlack kostet bei Rockenstein knappe 150€, normale Pulverbeschichtung kostet bei mir ums Eck inkl. strahlen 90€, eloxieren tut der Mad-Line für relativ kleines Geld und besser als so mancher gestandene Galvanikbetrieb...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2015)

Aber kann MadLine auch komplette Rahmen? Ich war der Meinung er macht nur Kleinteile. 
Bei mir war es ja auch ein Komplettpreis, ich meine Pulvern alleine lag auch bei 100 oder 120€. War bei Kothe in Hildesheim, mit denen hat glaub ich Nicolai früher zusammen gearbeitet.


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2015)

Eloxieren ganzer Rahmen schwankt zwischen 300-600€ ... je nach Aufwand.
Hatte das mal mit meinem Stumpi vor, hab mich dann vor RAW pur entschieden ...


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2015)

Ne, der Mad-Line macht nur Kleinteile, dafür kriegt er aber auch Shimano Kurbeln hin -> geh damit mal zu nem Galvanik Betrieb 

300-600€? Wat? Never...

Bei easy-elox waren´s auch immer um die 150, bis die aufgehört haben ganze Rahmen zu machen.

Der Betrieb muss natürlich Platz, die gewünschte Farbe und das KnowHow die Lager gescheit abzudecken haben, ansonsten kannste´s direkt knicken. Und mit einem Rahmen muss man natürlich warten bis dann auch die entsprechende Farbe eloxiert wird. Sonst sind die 600€ garnicht mal so unrealistisch.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2015)

Kommen die RAW's denn überhaupt mit Lagern und zusammen gesetzt oder eher in Einzelteilen? Wäre fürs selbst lackieren usw. ja hilfreich wenn die komplett unmontiert kommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2015)

Die kommen komplett montiert. Anders ist keine sinnvolle Qualitätskontrolle möglich, hat das ICB 1.0 mit den schiefen Hinterbauten ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen...
Und das Drama will hier sicher keiner nochmal haben...


----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2015)

guter Einwand, könnte Sinn machen!
Fürs lackieren müssten die Lager dann wohl erstmal raus ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2015)

Kommt drauf an. Für Nasslack könnte man sie auch abkleben und drin lassen. Könnte dann höchstens passieren dass sie bei einem späteren Wechsel an einer Lackkante hängen bleiben und da leicht was abplatzt. Wobei das bei sauberer Nacharbeit vermutlich auch nicht so wild wäre.
Zum Pulvern müssen die raus weil dir sonst im Ofen die Dichtungen Hops gehen und das fett raus suppt.

Hast du Mod-Rechte und könntest evtl. zwei der vier ICB-Threads ggf. dicht machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2015)

Okay danke dir für die Infos und Gedanken! 
Nöp nicht für den Bereich, tut mir leid.


----------

